
Look at Steve Harvey’s Poorly Designed Card – He Was Set Up to Fail - jl87
http://thehustle.co/steve-harvey-was-set-up-to-fail-in-miss-universe
======
thieving_magpie
I'm stunned someone took the time to write this up and create images of better
designs. What's even worse is the fact that I cared enough to comment.

~~~
cup
The designs are far superior to the one used though. It's easy to see how
under the pressure, the lights and expectations one could misinterpret the
card.

~~~
krapp
>It's easy to see how under the pressure, the lights and expectations one
could misinterpret the card.

The winner is the only name on the right side. The card obviously reads top to
bottom, left to right (which is what a reader of English would expect because
it's how you read a book), with the winner on the bottom right. And it has
MISS UNIVERSE 2015 over the winning name in all caps - in a font size larger
than the runners up.

Was he never even shown an example card before being handed that? Has Steve
Harvey never read from a teleprompter or a cue card? Never done a live show? I
don't think the card being poorly designed is the problem. That card seems
unambiguous to me.

Edit: I've read from some sources that the telemprompter was wrong. If that's
true then _there_ is the problem, still not the card.

